# Feeding store-bought crickets



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Most of them come "gut-loaded", meaning they've been fed vitamins and calcium and stuff. Are they safe for my fish or no?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I wouldn't. There is just no reason to. Given the number of commercially prepared foods that are safe, why even chance it?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Cuz I've got em for my tomato frog that we just got(or should I say hubbies frog but I get the task of feeding it apparently) but it being the only non-aquatic frog we have and having other stuff it should be fed too, I just don't see using up all of the crickets before they die(they come in one of those packages). Sooo, I figured I'd ask.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I've heard of people feeding crickets to some of the bigger top dwellers and cichlids. Apparently African butterfly fish love them.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen bettas eat the really small ones (which I know my new one would love, yeah I seem to have acquired a lot of new animals lately). I just don't want to feed one to him if it's going to hurt him (obviously!!!!).


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

i feed my sevs whatever i find inside my hood lol loose cricket escapees from the firebellied tank, spiders, ants, you name it. those sevs eat damn near everything i put in there... im not worried about the crickets, but who knows. someone might post that crickets are made of radioactive poison grenades so whatever lol


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It had slipped my mind, but now that you mention it, i used to find crickets in my basement and feed them to my Porcupine Puffer.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I keep crickets to feed my leopard gecko, and used to chuck some into the tank for the sevs now and again. I never had any problems from doing so, but made sure that the ones I fed them weren't gut loaded.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks all


----------

